# Bulk buying food



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys im currently on a bulk and therefore eating ALOT of food, i live in south west london. I was wondering if anyone knows somewere that i can buy food in bulk for cheaper, or a website that delivers.

thanks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Westerngourmet.com


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

reps


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

that was good mate, i need one with frozen meats and stuff. cheers anyways


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I buy in bulk from my local butcher. If you find a friendly one nearby you should be sorted. Works out much cheaper for me


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I buy in bulk from my local butcher. If you find a friendly one nearby you should be sorted. Works out much cheaper for me


i thought about doing that but people kept on saying it would be expensive


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats what I thought but I popped in one day when I was in town and had a chat with the butcher, its easy to compare price with supermarket so worth an ask.... Also I now get texts off him offering some awesome deals, like a whole lamb butchered and ready to cook/freeze for £70.00!!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Thats what I thought but I popped in one day when I was in town and had a chat with the butcher, its easy to compare price with supermarket so worth an ask.... Also I now get texts off him offering some awesome deals, like a whole lamb butchered and ready to cook/freeze for £70.00!!


thats awsome mate, well i'll have a look at my local butcher and hopefully i am as lucky as you are cheers


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

There should be a few to ask in your area so check out a few. good luck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> that was good mate, i need one with frozen meats and stuff. cheers anyways


It gets delivered chilled...then stick it in the freezer.


----------

